# I need something heavier.



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello, I need suggestions. Favourite bands tend to be Australian hip hop.

Lately however, I've felt the need for something a little bit heavy to listen to. So much of what I find though just seems over the top. So I was wondering, from people that are more into the genre, what sort of bands/songs should I look at to begin with. To help, I can't stand Parkway Drive (raawwwwr!!). I've been looking at The Amity Affliction and I like it a bit, but their songs seem similar and a little plain (may just be the ones youtube took me to?). I want something a little heavier without jumping into the deep end xD Something to yell to next time I'm driving a long way, that still has a.. tune, I guess. I may be exposed to different bands being so far away from most of you so, yeah, thanks!

What's the sort of stuff you have blasting at 2am while contemplating life?

I'm hoping Hollywood Undead has a better reputation over there then it does here. Eh I like being able to be more open on here so yeah they have some of my favourite songs. Yes I know they have a lot of bad ones too, but so do many good bands. I dislike the entirety of their newest album though :/
Could go heavier than that too but it's an indication, a lot of yelled lyrics but you can actually understand it, and some of their songs kinda 'hit home'. If it wasn't for a friend I would have only ever heard the band mentioned once, so I'm hoping theres some other bands over there that I like and haven't heard.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 5, 2016)

"Heavy" as in, "face-meltingly ANGRY STUFF"?
- Strapping Young Lad




- Testament




- Machine Head





"Heavy" as in, "Thought Provoking"?
- A favorite from Iron Maiden (really, this whole friggin' ALBUM)




- A VNV Nation tune (What?  I listen to stuff OTHER than metal too, yanno!  Also, give a ton of their other stuff a listen)




- The Sound of Silence (Disturbed version, which Paul Simon outright says is better than his)
www.youtube.com: Disturbed The Sound Of Silence Lyrics
- Lastly, take almost any given Trans-Siberian Orchestra album...and read the narrated liner notes.  That heavy metal version of Carol of the Bells was originally recorded under the band name Savatage.  It's called "Sarajevo" for a REASON...


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

Oops, just realised this wasn't quite the right spot for this thread, oh well.

Okay thanks for the response 

First three are kinda.. not my thing sorry haha. SYL was too plain I think?
I'll look into testament more, that song was closer 
Iron maiden was alright, another one to look into. Love the length of these haha
I let YouTube do its auto-play with VNV Nation and I could probably get into it.
Disturbed is another one to look into thank you. That song was pretty good, little slow but I'll see what else they do.

maybe the 'heavy' I am trying to get at is probably more a different style (lie rap or rock), but a heavier version of it. maybe heavier/darker in meaning too if you know what I mean. An example:






It has tune, meaning, and you can understand what he's saying. He's yelling some of it but not roaring like a dinosaur xD Plenty of lyrics too.
Of the two types of 'heavy' you gave me, the thought provoking ones were my favourites.


----------



## yurguardianangel (Aug 8, 2016)

Heavy or dark?

Nothing beats the aggressive evil sounding dark nature of bands like burzum,mayhem,darkthrone.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 10, 2016)

yurguardianangel said:


> Heavy or dark?
> 
> Nothing beats the aggressive evil sounding dark nature of bands like burzum,mayhem,darkthrone.



Yet to check these out sorry.. out right now.

Maybe I'm not sure exactly what I need but probably generally depressing rather than angry if you know what I mean.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 10, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yet to check these out sorry.. out right now.
> 
> Maybe I'm not sure exactly what I need but probably generally depressing rather than angry if you know what I mean.


Yeah, you'll really like VNV Nation, then.  And Iron Maiden's "The X Factor" album (named after it being their tenth album).


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 10, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Yeah, you'll really like VNV Nation, then.  And Iron Maiden's "The X Factor" album (named after it being their tenth album).



Disturbed has been great too. Perfect in the car xD

Thanks Shamon


----------



## Glider (Aug 11, 2016)

Ughm...



Here's a cover too:


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems pretty heavy, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

This is my alarm tone...(not really)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> He seems pretty heavy, hope you enjoy it.


I can tell you did not read the thread......at all.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I can tell you did not read the thread......at all.





_Hushy said:


> heavy Amity Affliction  heavier  deep heavier


All the times he asked for heavy furs. AA sounds like Fur Affinity, deep... fat? I am trying to help him out.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> He seems pretty heavy, hope you enjoy it.



Finally someone who understands my desires


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Finally someone who understands my desires


Glad to help! ^__^
Fatties are clearly the best.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Glad to help! ^__^
> Fatties are clearly the best.



More to love


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2016)

If you're looking for something heavy, but not over the top. You can't beat Black Sabbath.


----------



## Nosta (Oct 9, 2016)

when everything must be destroyed!!





<iframe width="560" height="315" src="Brain Drill "Beyond Bludgeoned" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JM10 (Nov 21, 2016)

It literally doesn't get more heavy and insane than this stuff, unless you want to listen to anti-music like SUN O)))


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Nov 21, 2016)

It's heavier....


----------



## JM10 (Nov 21, 2016)

DeathMetalDeer said:


> It's heavier....



ok you're right... but that kitten graphic is killing me


----------



## Karatine (Nov 23, 2016)

Might as well throw in some Devin Townsend ( I know that Strapping Young Lad was Devin Townsend, but there's so much more to him than that )


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2016)

This is one of my favs. It even has Phil Anselmo from Pantera in it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

heh



(playing them all at the same time is hilarious btw)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 28, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> "Heavy" as in, "face-meltingly ANGRY STUFF"?
> - Strapping Young Lad
> 
> 
> ...



VNV Nation - winning!!!


----------



## TheSexyCoyote (Jan 7, 2017)

Are you looking for something like this?
This might be a bit too heavy though.
I for one love this album:


----------



## endroll (Jun 7, 2017)

this is literally the heaviest song ever


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 12, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> VNV Nation - winning!!!


Totally off-topic but I'm kind of sad that so many more recent electro-industrial who so clearly want to be VNV Nation do their forebears so little justice. Then again, they are a hard act to follow.


endroll said:


> this is literally the heaviest song ever


Hell yes, Goslings. _Grandeur of Hair_ is a beast.

I do think there are more dire challengers in the heaviness stakes, though: Portal's "Kilter", Khanate's "Dead", Indian's "Rape", Swans' "Why Hide?", etc. But all of these are probably a bit extreme for the OP... :\


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 12, 2017)

best i can say is rammstien, heavy sound, each song is a story, they mostly sing in German but it can be a fun way to learn a new language


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

depends on what you want ya got classics like iron maiden and metallicas early work you five finger death punch/slipknot or deathklock ect.


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> best i can say is rammstien, heavy sound, each song is a story, they mostly sing in German but it can be a fun way to learn a new language


that's also good band theres also nightwish most the time there songs are in English but few in their native language and one or two of their vocalists used sing in operas


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 19, 2017)

Hmm... Something heavier you say? Have you possibly heard of Amon Amarth?


----------

